# Grain Sg Differences In Beersmith



## MattC (25/7/10)

Was wondering if anyone has or can tell me where to get full specs for malt, in particular BB malt. 
The reason is Im creating an IIPA recipe in Beersmith using 8kg Maris Otter which gives me an OG of 1.068, I then created a new grain for BB Ale malt simply using the default specs in Beersmith. When I changed the 8kg MO for 8kg of BB ale, it came up with an SG of 1.062.

This is a serious issue as without the correct specs, my target gravities could be way out.

Cheers


----------



## seemax (25/7/10)

BB specs are on the Beersmith site.

http://www.beersmith.com/Barrett%20Burston%20malts.bsm

Download and open in BS, drag n drop into your grains, voila!


----------



## MattC (25/7/10)

Awesome, Done

Thanks Seemax


----------



## Acasta (25/7/10)

seemax said:


> BB specs are on the Beersmith site.
> 
> http://www.beersmith.com/Barrett%20Burston%20malts.bsm
> 
> Download and open in BS, drag n drop into your grains, voila!


Beat me to it!


----------

